# Has your V ever made you cringe?



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

I know there are probably similar threads but thought would be fun to start this topic up again!

I had an embarrassing moment with Hercules last week. We were walking in the hills and there was a couple eating a picnic. They were behind a rock so I didn't see them straight away. H ran up behind the man, plucked his sandwich from his hand, tossed it in the air, swallowed it and ran off!! :-\ all in the space of about 4 seconds.

Luckily the man saw the funny side!!

I was wondering if anyone else had embarrassing viszla related stories to tell!


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

LMAO! Too funny..

My puppy met a family friend a few days after I brought her home and as soon as that friend sat next to the dog bed, my easy-going dog farted right in her face.

That prompted some serious searching on this forum and a conversation with the breeder!! Thank God for fortiflora!


----------



## Shivangi (Jan 19, 2010)

Watching the Italy vs England (Euro Cup) on telly and laughing out loud at the same time! I could picture a V gobble up that sandwich! ;D


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Hbomb said:


> I know there are probably similar threads but thought would be fun to start this topic up again!
> 
> I had an embarrassing moment with Hercules last week. We were walking in the hills and there was a couple eating a picnic. They were behind a rock so I didn't see them straight away. H ran up behind the man, plucked his sandwich from his hand, tossed it in the air, swallowed it and ran off!! :-\ all in the space of about 4 seconds.
> 
> ...



I laughed out loud at this!!!! LOVE 

Pippa has embarrassed me many times - let's see....my goddaughter who was 4 months at the time came over and Pippa couldn't stop removing her socks and then licking her feet....and to this day, she'll try to stick her nose up your skirt and lick your feet (even if you are a COMPLETE stranger :)

I love this breed so much.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

We had a similar one last summer Hbomb.

We went down to West Whittering beach and Mac was loving it. I was just in the process of saying to my wife how good he was being in ignoring the people sat on towels enjoying their lunch when Mac sprinted right up to them throwing sand all over the food and then jumping up on them as they retreated. Luckly they had a springer spaniel with them and also found it funny. I could only imagine how they would of reacted if they weren't dog people.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Not long ago while doing an early morning still dark walk in the park, there was a Chinese man doing Ti Chi. Zsa Zsa snuck up behind him to check out what this interesting person was doing. He went into a movement where he was standing on one leg, with his bum slightly pushed back. Zsa Zsa stuck her cold wet nose right on up there!!! The man jumped 4 foot in the air and I fell over laughing. Luckily, he also was humble enough to see the funny side of it.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

a couple of days ago was taking Ruby for a walk, we nipped through the local churchyard where I normally let her off her lead.....she decided to take a dump on one of graves whilst there was people tending a grave a few yards away, oh and she was watching them as she did it.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Once at the dog park, whenDozer was still intact, he lifted his leg on another owner as all the humans were standing around in a circle. MORTIFIED! And I was in shock so I didn't correct. Luckily it was the dog park so people are more understanding.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Elza was still quite small about 3 1/2 months old when we were walking in the park. There's also a playground in the park which I always made sure to go around. Never went to close because Elza loved to jump up on everybody and knocking over smaller kids while trying to lick them in the face.... 
So one day I went too close, I was talking to a dog walker and didn't pay enough attention to Elza! Oh dear! A few kids with their mothers were coming out but it was all behind me and I only realised it when they were literally right next to us. :-[
Of course one of the boys had some food in the hand...  Elza run up to him and snatched the food out of his hand and run away with it. I was so embarrassed and I apologised to the mother who thank god said its ok and didn't start to shout at me... The dog walker said to me I must get her now and put her on the lead... Well we all know a puppy with some precious food in her mouth is something you will not catch. I just quickly walked away and Elza followed me. :-\ 

It was so embarrassing. I know it was all my fault not paying enough attention plus going too close to the playground. Never went there again unless she was on leash!


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Mine was a dog park experience too. Last year, I had Riley at the dog park when an entire family (mother, father, 2 kids, 2 dogs) came in and undoubtedly the father did NOT want to be there. He was cussing about the freaking dogs, freaking this , freaking that in much stronger language. I was kind of ignoring him, but Riley wasn't. Riley suddenly walked up, looked at the guy and I thought he was going to ignore him, but Riley walked behind him, cocked his leg and peed a lot all over the back of his pants. I quickly ran around him telling Riley NO and the guy went nuts hollering, but then left to go change. Everyone else laughed. :-\


----------



## jjohnson (Nov 9, 2011)

Gus snatched a whole ribeye steak off of a platter that was being passsed around the table during dinner at my parents house! He grabbed it and ran. It was was pretty hilarious, but after that we knew we had to work on "table manners".


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

This thread has me laughing out loud! When Riley was just a baby pup, we were on an off-leash walk at Point Pinole. The ground was wet and muddy, so naturally Riley's *paws* were nice & muddy. We turned the corner on a trail and saw two women walking toward us. One had a bright, white sweatshirt on and the other one was dressed in dark clothing. Can you guess which woman she chose to run up and plant her paws squarely on their jacket? Oh, the joys of having a V! ;D


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

I hosted a birthday party at our place for the hubby. It was an open house, so we had people in and out all day long. Odin was behaving great, being the ever social butterfly, loving everyone but staying out of trouble. As he was being good, hubby and I loosened off our watch of him. Sure enough as soon as we'd taken our eyes off him, he jumped straight up, and stole chips out of a friends hand! Then a gentleman was eating some cake, Odin jumped up, hit the plate with his nose, the cake went flying, and Odin grabbed it out of the air and swallowed it down in one gulp. To finish off his spree, he grabbed a hamburger off the counter in one swift motion, swallowed it and took off to the livingroom. He saw his opportunity, and boy did he take it!


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

ha, these stories are hysterical.

Once, in a store where dogs are allowed, while Flynn and I were waiting at the checkout, there was a little girl with one of those stuffed animal back-packs on. 

Well, Flynn was known to have many, many stuffed animals of his own and must have thought it was free reign because he took a big chunk of it in his mouth and tried to make off with it. That was embarrassing.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

*We live in an area with lots of small children and cross plenty of play grounds on our walks*. If the dog is allowed to snatch food from an adult's hand, a child stands no chance. It would end tragically for us, not to mention the dog.

Story is funny, very funny. Please make sure the dog sits and waits patiently before it is fed, every time. If he wants to eat, he sits, every time, for every bit of food!
This alone will go a long way when the dog is out of our site and has to rely his own sense. If it wants food it sits beside the stranger.


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks for the replies! It's good to know your V's are just as embarrassing as mine 

Datacan, the thing is H does sit for his food and treats! Even after we put the plate on the floor he won't touch it until we tell him to (husband once accidentally left dog sitting in kitchen without telling him 'go on then.' Came back after 10 mins to a big pile of drool and an upset looking dog!!) 

If only his manners would extend to the great outdoors with strangers :-[

I normally put him back on the lead when passing people, he can't be trusted! I missed this guy as he was sitting behind a big rock. oops :


----------

